# Engine Problem Solved but Now Transmission Issue



## BrokenCruzeNeedsHelp (Oct 24, 2015)

I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco, automatic with 99,000 miles on it. I have posted before about an engine problem that I was having. After six months of terrifying driving, my engine was finally fixed late February. The head mechanic at the dealership was shocked when I pulled in and the engine sounded like it was about to blow up, this is what I had been telling them for six months and numerous trips to the dealership. The mechanic couldn't diagnose the exact problem so they just put on a new cylinder head and a new intake manifold because a valve was MISSING. I have had no engine troubles since then and I am very pleased with that outcome. However, when this issue with my engine was happening it would cause my transmission to shift hard and jerk suddenly. I mentioned that to the service writers when I went in for the engine issue. Since then my warranty has expired and I am stuck with a transmission that now slips into third and occasionally grabs 5th very hard. I've taken it to the dealership twice and they say everything is fine. I had it flushed as the mechanic suggested, no change. Now I'm stuck with a vehicle that I do not trust with no warranty. Any suggestions? I've been granted a credit by GM IF it gets diagnosed. My Senior Advisor has not called me back in two weeks.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

When did you buy the car? Because at 99,000 miles, you still have another 1000 miles left in the powertrain warranty. April is a bit early for a new model year car, so I tend to doubt if the 5 years has lapsed. (It would have had to be sold by this time in 2011 for 5 years to lapse.)


----------



## BrokenCruzeNeedsHelp (Oct 24, 2015)

The factory warranty expired on February 28th.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Why do they get off not fixing stuff. They should give their mechanics work and just fix the transmission. Next time it starts slipping pull out your phone and video tape it


----------



## BrokenCruzeNeedsHelp (Oct 24, 2015)

When I had my engine issues that's what I had to do was record it so that they would even look into anything further. I'm afraid that this will take six months to diagnose this time and GM has already told me that I will have to pay all of the diagnosing costs so I can't afford to just keep bringing into a GM dealership where they charge so much more to work on a vehicle than a normal mechanic. The problem with recording this one is that it happens randomly so I would have to record my dash constantly. The transmission has already had work done to it. My vehicle has had engine and transmission work plus numerous other warranty work before the warranty was expired. I was a GM guy my whole life but this vehicle makes me not want to buy anymore GM products. Especially if this is the way they work with their customers.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I think you've had a bad experience with the people you're dealing with, but that's just my opinion. I don't have any problems with the guys I deal with at my local GM dealer, but then again, I'm not having the same problems you are having. I wouldn't turn my back on the brand just from one vehicle though either. EVERY manufacturer produces a lemon here and there, but number of problems compared to number of cars sold is still pretty low for the Cruze if I _recall_ (pun intended). The clutch in my '12 Eco burned out at 60,000 miles (I blame my wife for that one) but that's not why I got rid of it. I don't drive my Volt in the way the majority of Volt owners do, and when I think as to whether or not it was worth the extra "cabbage" to buy it, I look at that 58 mpg (and climbing) lifetime average, and feel like maybe ... just maybe it was a good choice after all, since my Cruze was at 39 mpg lifetime.


----------



## BrokenCruzeNeedsHelp (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm happy with the service I've had at the dealership for the most part other than the fact that when I was having engine issues the mechanics said the computer would show something if there was an issue. Well it never did and turns out I had to have a whole new head assembly and intake put on. Now the computer says that I have a perfect transmission but that is definitely not the case. This is not my first GM vehicle and all of them I've had have given me nothing but trouble. I would love to trade in the Cruze but I cannot unfortunately. Any suggestions on how I can get this fixed without having to pay $3000 out of pocket to rebuild it?


----------

